# [Risolto]installazione: make menuconfig

## Lioben

Ciao a tutti sn alla compilazione del kernel con il comando make menuconfig  

In processor family, non trovo il mio processore quadcore......  dovrebbe esserci scritto EM64T o qualcosa di simile... come faccio?

le uniche opzioni che ho sono :

core2/newer xeon

generic x86_64

opteron/athlon64/hammer/k8

intel P4/older netburst based xeon

----------

## Lioben

nessuno lo sa?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> nessuno lo sa?

 

trovi questa voce Intel EM64T se usi x86_64 , se usi kernel 32bit  puoi usare core2/newer xeon

----------

## Lioben

infatti uso x86_64 ...... il kernel che ho emerso è gentoo-sources .....e ho un quadcore ...pero la voce em64t (che dovrebbe essere quella dei quadcore se non ho capito male) non c'è ........

----------

## Lioben

 :Sad:   :Question: 

----------

## nikko96

Vai tranquillo con Processor family --> Core 2/newer Xeon

che comprende anche il tuo;famiglia 6 modello 15.

Ciao

----------

## Lioben

Ho appena finito di selezionare le caratteristiche del kernel con menuconfig .......solo che credo di aver sbagliato tanta roba , cioè in pratica come faccio a sapere se compilare una cosa come modulo oppure compilarla nel kernel?Quali sono le voci che riguardano la stampa o gli scanner?

----------

## randomaze

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> cioè in pratica come faccio a sapere se compilare una cosa come modulo oppure compilarla nel kernel?

 

Leggendo le voci di help offerte da menuconfig  :Rolling Eyes: 

Posso chiederti perché non inizi con genkernel e sucessivamente provare a compilare qualcos'altro (partendo dalla configurazione creata da genkernel)?

----------

## nikko96

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> Ho appena finito di selezionare le caratteristiche del kernel con menuconfig .......solo che credo di aver sbagliato tanta roba , cioè in pratica come faccio a sapere se compilare una cosa come modulo oppure compilarla nel kernel?...[cut]...

 

Per esempio il driver del controller SATA o/e  ATA devono essere built-in nel kernel,mentre tutto quello

che non ti occorre nelle prime fasi di boot puoi compilarli come moduli.

 *Quote:*   

> Quali sono le voci che riguardano la stampa o gli scanner?

 

Quasi sicuramente sono usb, quindi devi attivare il supporto al tuo chipset usb e il modulo usb-printer.

----------

## Lioben

Ma se un povero disgraziato flagga tutto o con X o con M (ovviamente le M al posto giusto ) che succede?

P.S c'è un qualche comando (a parte lspci ) che mi faccia vedere dettagliatamente cosa ho nel pc come hardware chipset ecc.?Altrimenti non so cosa flaggare e cosa no nel menuconfig del kernel

----------

## djinnZ

```
emerge sys-apps/lshw module-rebuild
```

per compilare il kernel è consigliabile usare genkernel, a meno che non hai esigenze molto particolari, eviti pasticci e fai meno fatica. Di norma un bel

```
genkernel --menuconfig all ; module-rebuild -X rebuild
```

ti consente di mettere a posto il sistema senza problemi e una cosa è partire da zero altro partire da una configurazione generica sicuramente funzionante e personalizzarla mettendo builtin quello che serve o disabilitando i driver inutil.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

forse la prima volta ti conviene usare genkernel senza menuconfig . Dopo di chè, puoi provare a lanciare genkernel con menuconfig così da perfezionare, sempre che tu lo voglia. Stai seguendo l'handbook per l'installazione? 

Una sana lettura a riguardo può essere il "Linux Kernel in a Nutshell" http://www.kroah.com/lkn/ del buon Greg KH, che è un devel gentoo tra l'altro. buona lettura  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scen

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Una sana lettura a riguardo può essere il "Linux Kernel in a Nutshell" http://www.kroah.com/lkn/ del buon Greg KH, che è un devel gentoo tra l'altro. buona lettura 

 

Consiglio anche il documento ufficiale Guida alla configurazione del kernel Linux in Gentoo  :Razz: 

----------

## Lioben

 Dai vostri how-to

 *Quote:*   

> Quando si seleziona un componente come modulo, il codice viene compilato in un file e installato nel filesystem. Generalmente, quando il kernel ha bisogno di usare quel componente, non ci riesce! Con qualche eccezione, il kernel non fa nessun tentativo di caricare questi moduli, lasciando il compito all'utente

 

In menuconfig avevo letto una funzione per richiamare i moduli automaticamente..... non funziona quella?

Leggendo il manuale c'è scritto che devo impostare io quali moduli debbano essere richiamati all'avvio mettendo il nome dei moduli ......in manuconfig ci sono scritti i nomi pero' cavolo sono tanti.....uno poi si deve pure segnare il modulo xxx.o a cosa serve per poi ricordarsi se è da mettere in avvio automatico o no?  :Shocked: 

P.S Grazie dei link alle guide e di tutte le dritte.

----------

## Kernel78

Ai tempi della mia inesperienza nella compilazione del kernel mi venne in aiuto questo sito che, anche se pensato per un'altra risulta pienamente compatibile (il link lo trovai proprio sul forum).

----------

## Lioben

Fenomenale sto sito !!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

